# FYI, Shapley's new M-T-G is finally here!



## Marcia16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to share that Shapley's new M-T-G is finally here . I received my order today and I must say that I like it. It's called Sulu Max Gro and the website is www.suluhair.com . Max Gro is the same as the original M-T-G but with a pleasant smell & better quality of carrier oil. Well I'm off to my personal Sulu challenge.

Marcia16


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting!!!  Let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is great. The website looks nice. Naturallady beat them too it, but nevertheless I enjoy seeing proven products on the market to help growth and hair care. Sulfur works, it's not some snake oil


----------



## ricaross (Sep 18, 2007)

So its the same but with a higher price tag. I can get BT for a little less and still have a plesant small. I think i will still use my original MTG....why change what i know works.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 18, 2007)

What size is the bottle?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow...they really did jump on that didn't they? I don't know if I will buy the products but I think the website is interested in how they are gonna market this and everything


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont know why, but for some reason I look at the site and I'm skeptical  It's so, so, basic  And like, how do we _really_ know it's made by shapley's? Where's the ingredient list? How did they get it out so fast? I don't know it just seems like it could be anything by anybody. And where the hell did they get the name sulu max grow?  Imma stick with my stinky original for now. I know for a fact that works, and what's in it.


----------



## Studio_gal (Sep 18, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that Shapley's new M-T-G is finally here . I received my order today and I must say that I like it. It's called Sulu Max Gro and the website is www.suluhair.com . Max Gro is the same as the original M-T-G but with a pleasant smell & better quality of carrier oil. Well I'm off to my personal Sulu challenge.
> 
> Marcia16


 
Wow - please keep us updated on your progress.

Good luck


----------



## Marcia16 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Orangemoon,  the bottle is 8oz.

Hi Sprungonhairboards,  I spoke with Vern at Shapley's.  His mother Susan passed away so he named it in rememberance of her.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 18, 2007)

no ingredient list... 

sounds like they dont want ladies seeing the ingredients and making their own for cheaper...

too late....


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 18, 2007)

I love MTG. I'm gonna try this one to see if it works as well as BT and the original MTG.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 18, 2007)

"Now with human friendly scent"

that cracked me up when i read that on their site!

I see who they are marketing to by looking at the models on their site. They must have been lurking in hair forums for years.

Even though I know, trust and use MTG, this sulu looks like something i've seen before in bss.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 18, 2007)

I will admit tho... if i saw it in a bss, i might pick it up...


----------



## KathyMay (Sep 18, 2007)

I will pass on this I rather make my own or use BT and support Natural Lady


----------



## harrison (Sep 18, 2007)

so does this one need a mix in?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it me or is the website with the pictures and names from the testimonials targeted at AA Women? I'm starting to wonder about the site too. 

Address from Shapleys.com

11650 Chitwood Drive • Fort Myers, FL 33908 • Phone:800.982.2017 • Fax:239.415.2277



*SULU, Ltd.
11650 Chitwood Drive
Fort Myers, FL 33908 

Phone:800.982.2017 • Fax:239.415.2277*

*They match it still seems weird. erplexed*


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> Is it me or is the website with the pictures and names from the testimonials targeted at AA Women? I'm starting to wonder about the site too.
> 
> Address from Shapleys.com
> 
> ...



Maybe they know about us...  ??


----------



## cocosweet (Sep 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> Maybe they know about us.


Oh, they know alright. I think I'll stick with BT. After trying it I don't think I can ever go back to El Stinky.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 18, 2007)

they are closed now... but tomorrow, i'll call the 800 number to ask about this product...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 18, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that Shapley's new M-T-G is finally here . I received my order today and I must say that I like it. It's called Sulu Max Gro and the website is www.suluhair.com . Max Gro is the same as the original M-T-G but with a pleasant smell & better quality of carrier oil. Well I'm off to my personal Sulu challenge.
> 
> Marcia16


 
Can you post the ingredients?


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 18, 2007)

*Why are they trying to act like only African-American ladies use it when we found out about it from the Caucasian ladies?*

*
Oh, I guess cause we were the main ones calling them up telling them how well it works onn *gasp* humans. Why can't we just buy something and let their increase in sales speak for themselves? Why do we always have to go and tell the person making the product, thus they up the price because of a little concept called "supply and demand."*


----------



## Incredible1ne (Sep 18, 2007)

I checked the addresses too but I'm a bit skeptical too.  Maybe I'll order later but right now I don't know.


----------



## cocosweet (Sep 18, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Why are they trying to act like only African-American ladies use it when we found out about it from the Caucasian ladies?*
> 
> *
> Oh, I guess cause we were the main ones calling them up telling them how well it works onn *gasp* humans. Why can't we just buy something and let their increase in sales speak for themselves? Why do we always have to go and tell the person making the product, thus they up the price because of a little concept called "supply and demand."*


Shoooo.......I ain't say nuttin'! For that exact reason. Also, I don't appreciate them frontin' like WW don't use it too.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 18, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I dont know why, but for some reason I look at the site and I'm skeptical  It's so, so, basic  And like, how do we _really_ know it's made by shapley's? Where's the ingredient list? How did they get it out so fast? I don't know it just seems like it could be anything by anybody. And where the hell did they get the name sulu max grow?  Imma stick with my stinky original for now. I know for a fact that works, and what's in it.



I don't know for certain either, but the contact info is the same as on the Shapleyy's site, and the domain is owned by the same company.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm with RicaRoss. The bottle is much smaller and the smell never did bother me much, although I never soaked my scalp with it. The issue I have is that MTG went up to $19.95. Granted I haven't bought any in a long time, but that's an extra $4.00. I guess that's what happens when you tell the maker how they can squeeze more money out of you. 

I would still buy the bigger bottle over the new formula though.  When they revamp a product like that, it's not going to be as powerful b/c they have to add so many other things to make the scent pleasant for humans. The horses are gonna get it cheaper b/c they don't complain.

I'm sticking with the original. 




ricaross said:


> So its the same but with a higher price tag. I can get BT for a little less and still have a plesant small. I think i will still use my original MTG....why change what i know works.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 18, 2007)

_*It’s nice that they revamped it and all, but anyone can make their own sulfur mix nowadays and for cheaper too.  *_


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 18, 2007)

cocosweet said:


> Oh, they know alright. I think I'll stick with BT. After trying it I don't think I can ever go back to El Stinky.



I'm sure they know.  When I first joined this site, there were quite
a few ladies calling them asking them about a formula for humans.
They said then, that they were working on a formula that had a
more pleasant smell.  It's kinda ironic, because the orininal formula
was made for humans and sold to Shapley's.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 18, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I don't know for certain either, but the contact info is the same as on the Shapleyy's site, and the domain is owned by the same company.



Well that makes it a bit more believable. I'm still skeptical though.  It's only a matter of time before it's in Sally's. Hey OP what does it smell like?


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 18, 2007)

Why is it that the testimony on the front page is from some woman named: *Shaniqeua Lewis  *but the other testimonies are just initials?  I'm feeling like that website is an insult to my intelligence.  

I'd rather support Naturallady or make my own sulphur mix.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 18, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> *Why is it that the testimony on the front page is from some woman named: Shaniqeua Lewis  but the other testimonies are just initials?*  I'm feeling like that website is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> I'd rather support Naturallady or make my own sulphur mix.




_*I noticed that too, the testimony itself is a little umm strange. *_


----------



## sikora (Sep 18, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Why are they trying to act like only African-American ladies use it when we found out about it from the Caucasian ladies?*
> 
> *
> Oh, I guess cause we were the main ones calling them up telling them how well it works onn *gasp* humans. Why can't we just buy something and let their increase in sales speak for themselves? Why do we always have to go and tell the person making the product, thus they up the price because of a little concept called "supply and demand."*



Thank you !!


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:


> _*It’s nice that they revamped it and all, but anyone can make their own sulfur mix nowadays and for cheaper too.  *_


 
Co-sign....I'll just stick to making my own sulphur mix.


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 18, 2007)

ricaross said:


> So its the same but with a higher price tag. I can get BT for a little less and still have a plesant small. I think i will still use my original MTG....*why change what i know works*.


 
That's how I feel about the situation. I bought some off the exchange forum that had peppermint oil in it, and it masks the smell pretty well. I don't shed like I did on BT, and it works well. I got me a thin tip color applicator bottle (a la Sulu's bottle), and I'm good to go.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 18, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Why is it that the testimony on the front page is from some woman named: *Shaniqeua Lewis  *but the other testimonies are just initials?  I'm feeling like that website is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> I'd rather support Naturallady or make my own sulphur mix.



Will you stop! 

I was soooo trying to overlook that and let it ride because I thought  maybe it was someone on here... cause they definately got the idea because of us.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 18, 2007)

evil: *but how many hair secrets have we discovered just by being open-minded & willing to give things a try ---- Shapley's MTG, MN, BT, Oil rinses...to name a few*


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh and another thing when you click on the link in the original post it comes up "Untitled Document". erplexed WTH?!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 18, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Why is it that the testimony on the front page is from some woman named: *Shaniqeua Lewis  *but the other testimonies are just initials?  I'm feeling like that website is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> I'd rather support Naturallady or make my own sulphur mix.


  O Gosh!! thats really disrespectful....


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 18, 2007)

"Our Products" (with an S) only has *one product*. 

Click on *store* and it tells you your shopping cart is empty. 

It says *dermatologist tested*....I think they really mean LHCF tested. 




  erplexed


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 18, 2007)

how do u make your own sulfur mix?


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 18, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> how do u make your own sulfur mix?


 
coconut oil
jojoba oil
grapeseed oil
emu oil
and sulpher


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 18, 2007)

This is too funny. I'm not sure how much the S&H is but you can purchase the good old MTG from www.americalivestock.com for about 10.59 I think shipping is about 7 dollars for UPS ground. I purchased some around July and it's still that price today. Just wanted to share with those who would prefer to purchase the regular bacon MTG. LOL


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> how do u make your own sulfur mix?



Choose your favorite oils, essential oils(for fragrance), and sulphur powder. I get my sulphur powder from here.. http://www.baldwins.co.uk/ 100g of powder will make 10 or more 8oz bottles of oil/sulphur mix. It's less than 10.00 to purchase and they ship fast. HTH


----------



## Maynard (Sep 18, 2007)

All I gotta say, is why her name gotta be
"Shaniqeua" ? erplexed



This product is truly amazing,
I noticed a difference within only
a week of using it. I have been
using M-T-G for years, thanks
for making a New product just
for me … my hair will continue
to grow long and beautiful!
-Shaniqeua Lewis,Scotsdale Michigan

ETA: Somebody beat me to it!


----------



## Maynard (Sep 18, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that Shapley's new M-T-G is finally here . I received my order today and I must say that I like it. It's called Sulu Max Gro and the website is www.suluhair.com . Max Gro is the same as the original M-T-G but with a pleasant smell & better quality of carrier oil. Well I'm off to my personal Sulu challenge.
> 
> Marcia16


 
Did you really order this or are you one of those marketing "spies"?


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 18, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Oh and another thing when you click on the link in the original post it comes up "Untitled Document". erplexed WTH?!



I know I should not be posting right now and get my butt to studying, but I just had to say something!!!

I noticed this, too!!  

No decent or even mediocre web designer would publish a site without a title.  

I also, don't like that they are marketing this to black women.  

Poor thangs.  They just don't know any better.


----------



## chellero (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I guess they figured out how to squeeze a few more dollars out of black women.  I'll probably either order more BT or make my own.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 18, 2007)

And another thing. I'm from Michigan and never heard of a darn Scotsdale...now there's a Scotsdale, AZ. There are some Scotsdale Apartments in I think Westland but I have never in my life heard of Scotsdale, Michigan and if there was one believe me "Shaniqeua" damn sure don't stay there. This is B.S.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Sep 18, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Oh and another thing when you click on the link in the original post it comes up "Untitled Document". erplexed WTH?!


 
... I noticed the same thing! Something just isnt right about this site. It looks like their target market is ONLY African Americans. I wonder how many other companies are going to start coming out with the miracle growth product that does the same thing as MTG but without the smell. 

*I think I will just support NaturalLady*...at least I know she uses her product and has had success with it and is out to help others. I dont think she just created this product to make money but to help others. Maybe I am slow but why couldnt they just advertise their new Sulu Max Gro on the same MTG site? 

I will wait to see if some get the same results before trying it. But the product junkie in me wants to whip out the credit card!erplexed


----------



## Maynard (Sep 18, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> And another thing. I'm from Michigan and never heard of a darn Scotsdale...now there's a Scotsdale, AZ. There are some Scotsdale Apartments in I think Westland but I have never in my life heard of Scotsdale, Michigan and if there was one believe me "Shaniqeua" damn sure don't stay there. This is B.S.


 
I agree! This is a crock...I hope you ladies know that we do have "marketing" spies in our midst, they are all "suggestive" torward products...All gently pushing "miracle" products.

Any marketing majors out here? These are soft selling tactics you learn your first year of college...


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 18, 2007)

Well folx bombarded them with emails, asking for ingredients, better smellng product, safety info and sent links to refer them back to this site. Why not market it to us? 12.00 bucks + shipping isnt bad for folx who dont want to mix their own. It's more expensive than MTG, but if you recall they had to raise the price of MTG, it is supposed to have a better carrier oil, and they have to recoup prices from product development. Folx asked for it, they delivered. I dont see the problem, especially if you dont have to walk around smelling like 3-day old pork to get good results. Thanks to natural lady, there are other options, but for a long time that wasnt the case if you didnt want to mix your own.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 18, 2007)

*I have no interest of purchasing this product but out of curiosity I clicked on the link .  I didn't like the site either...I noticed that it was hosted by GoDaddy.com and I'm not keen on purchasing products from companies that use GoDaddy as their host. *


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 18, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> And another thing. I'm from Michigan and never heard of a darn Scotsdale...now there's a Scotsdale, AZ. There are some Scotsdale Apartments in I think Westland but I have never in my life heard of Scotsdale, Michigan and if there was one believe me "Shaniqeua" damn sure don't stay there. This is B.S.




I just tried to Google Map it: http://maps.google.com/

There is no such place! 

They messin' with the wrong group of sistas'!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I just tried to Google Map it: http://maps.google.com/
> 
> There is no such place!
> 
> They messin' with the wrong group of sistas'!


 
*You go HoneyDew! *


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Sep 18, 2007)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I have no interest of purchasing this product but out of curiosity I clicked on the link . I didn't like the site either...I noticed that it was hosted by GoDaddy.com and I'm not keen on purchasing products from companies that use GoDaddy as their host. *


 

GoDaddy.com...


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know I'm late but this site looks so bootlegerplexed


----------



## BambiEyes (Sep 18, 2007)

The smell wasn't that bad IMO! The sulfur reminds me of the pressing oil my mom use to use when she would give me a press. I'll stick to what i know. Peppermint and Sweet almond oil has helped me fall in love with it


----------



## hotlusciousl (Sep 18, 2007)

edited cause I'm wrong


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 18, 2007)

The same thing I was thinking, I remember when folks was hype over MTG and was doing all that you stated.....





Enchantmt said:


> Well folx bombarded them with emails, asking for ingredients, better smellng product, safety info and sent links to refer them back to this site. Why not market it to us? 12.00 bucks + shipping isnt bad for folx who dont want to mix their own. It's more expensive than MTG, but if you recall they had to raise the price of MTG, it is supposed to have a better carrier oil, and they have to recoup prices from product development. Folx asked for it, they delivered. I dont see the problem, especially if you dont have to walk around smelling like 3-day old pork to get good results. Thanks to natural lady, there are other options, but for a long time that wasnt the case if you didnt want to mix your own.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> Well folx bombarded them with emails, asking for ingredients, better smellng product, safety info and sent links to refer them back to this site. Why not market it to us? 12.00 bucks + shipping isnt bad for folx who dont want to mix their own. It's more expensive than MTG, but if you recall they had to raise the price of MTG, it is supposed to have a better carrier oil, and they have to recoup prices from product development. Folx asked for it, they delivered. I dont see the problem, especially if you dont have to walk around smelling like 3-day old pork to get good results. Thanks to natural lady, there are other options, but for a long time that wasnt the case if you didnt want to mix your own.


 
You took the words right out of my mouth...er, post.  Before BT and other products, women demanded a better smelling sulfer product and Shapley's has finally delivered. *I actually wish most manufacturers were as responsive to our requests.* 

To be honest, I'm not going to buy it because I am happy with my own, but I truly commed their efforts to meet customer demands. 

Now, if only they can only clean up their marketing tactics.... (tacky, tacky, tacky    )


----------



## Marcia16 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Smitage,

Yes I really did purchase Sulu Max Gro!!!  I am very excited.

No, I'm not a marketing spy . I just wanted to share with my LHCF family about Shapley's new product. I know a lot of ladies on here are currently using or have used MTG in the past. I have used it in the past but had to discontinue use due to the overbearing smell. i remember last year when this new product was in the making. people were contacting Shapley's complimenting on how wonderful MTG was discussing the pros(unbelieveable hair growth & thickness), the cons(overbearing smell). I guess with the overwhelming feedback & request, they developed a product that was requested by consumers which I think is great. Just wanted to share with those that are interested.

Marcia16


----------



## ACEA (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Marcia,

Thank you for sharing this new product release with us.  That's what this website is about.  In case anyone has forgotten, it's purpose is to explore new ways of acquiring a common goal: long, healthy hair.  As someone said the contact address for Shapley's and Suluhair are exactly the same.  Who would put out a bootleg product and provide the original company's address.  It doesn't make sense.  Why not make an effort to be sure, before making assumptions.  Find out from Shapley themselves if it isn't their product.  Just some things to keep in mind ladies.


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 19, 2007)

Remember Tuskeegee, I'll be letting others try this first.  (J/K kinda 
)


----------



## Maynard (Sep 19, 2007)

sunshinelady said:


> Remember Tuskeegee, I'll be letting others try this first. (J/K kinda
> )


 
Remember Tuskeegee? Shoot remember Shima....


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 19, 2007)

Why'd they have to name it Sulu?  Why do they think Black people won't buy correctly spelled products?  

And, why'd they have to give Shaniquea's testimonial on the front page?  (Hope I don't offend anyone named Shaniquea,  but check my Unpop. Opinion post).


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 19, 2007)

smitge said:


> Remember Tuskeegee? Shoot remember Shima....


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 19, 2007)

*Deleted.....*


----------



## Extremus (Sep 19, 2007)

Where can I purchase the orginial MTG?


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 19, 2007)

E_Williams20 said:


> Where can I purchase the orginial MTG?


 

a lot of folks go here http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2fd984b6-f5ac-4323-a639-1d059477370f

but you might be better off going http://www.shapleys.com/retailers.aspx and finding a retailer that carries it in your area. I get mine's locally for 10 or 11 dollars.


----------



## Extremus (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank u Awesomely_Nappy!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Sep 19, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Smitage,
> 
> Yes I really did purchase Sulu Max Gro!!! I am very excited.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing. I've bought quite a few products after hearing about them on this board and I am grateful for all the tips on new products (and old ones) that I get from LHCF ladies.


----------



## naijaGal (Sep 19, 2007)

I know he says he named it after his mum, but the name Sulu is just not on. I read it and I think 'black'. I don't know why but I do. And it ain't flattering. I'll be sticking with the original MTG. The price seems a bit steep for a new product. I'd expect an introductory offer of say $7.


----------



## LovedAlot (Sep 19, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> And another thing. I'm from Michigan and never heard of a darn Scotsdale...now there's a Scotsdale, AZ. There are some Scotsdale Apartments in I think Westland but I have never in my life heard of Scotsdale, Michigan and if there was one believe me "Shaniqeua" damn sure don't stay there. This is B.S.


 
I have to agree with OrangeMoon.  When I read that I was like where is Scotsdale Michigan?  I'm from Michigan too and I have never heard of it.  They know they are wrong for Shaniqeua though.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 19, 2007)

It is the same company, they just rushed in getting the site together in  a mad panic to get money from the product so many people asked for.

Let me tell you , my favorite Oil - Natural Oasis, their site is worse, but their oil is the best ever .. IMPO

I do not agree with their marketing i.e. Shaniqua.. But it happens to the best of them ..


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> Well folx bombarded them with emails, asking for ingredients, better smellng product, safety info and sent links to refer them back to this site. Why not market it to us? 12.00 bucks + shipping isnt bad for folx who dont want to mix their own. It's more expensive than MTG, but if you recall they had to raise the price of MTG, it is supposed to have a better carrier oil, and they have to recoup prices from product development. Folx asked for it, they delivered. I dont see the problem, especially if you dont have to walk around smelling like 3-day old pork to get good results. Thanks to natural lady, there are other options, but for a long time that wasnt the case if you didnt want to mix your own.



ITA! I'm gonna try it because I was one of the ones that sent an email begging for a non-stinky one. I'm sure I wasn't the only one.  Yeah, it's a little late and we've got BT now, but as far as I'm concerned *I  *asked a company for a new product and it showed up.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't know.  That site just doesn't resonate well with me.  It's weird-like VERY ethnic and as someone said "Shenequa Lewis"?  Come on now!  I am almost offended.


----------



## longhairluva (Sep 19, 2007)

smitge said:


> I agree! This is a crock...I hope you ladies know that we do have "marketing" spies in our midst, they are all "suggestive" torward products...All gently pushing "miracle" products.
> 
> Any marketing majors out here? These are soft selling tactics you learn your first year of college...


 

you are correct. They have plenty of marketing spies and (sorry if I am wrong) but i think the OP is one. She has thrown out many product names. Do a search. Now peace, I'm out this thread.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 19, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that Shapley's new M-T-G is finally here . I received my order today and I must say that I like it. It's called Sulu Max Gro and the website is www.suluhair.com . Max Gro is the same as the original M-T-G but with a pleasant smell & better quality of carrier oil. Well I'm off to my personal Sulu challenge.
> 
> Marcia16


 
Hi Marcia16. Thanks for the information about Sulu. I myself just have issues with Shapelys marketing approach. MTG is a great product, despite the essence of bacon smell so Sulu should be comparable if not better with the better smelling carrier oil. Please keep us updated upon receiving Sulu and take some pictures of your growth!


----------



## BambiEyes (Sep 19, 2007)

As much as some of us are being very skeptical, there are others that may have posted that will secretly buy the product and come back to make thread about how awesome it really is lol...So, why don't we all each give one person a dollar for the product and let them tell us what it's really like


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Sep 19, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> I'm with RicaRoss. The bottle is much smaller and the smell never did bother me much, although I never soaked my scalp with it. The issue I have is that MTG went up to $19.95. Granted I haven't bought any in a long time, but that's an extra $4.00. I guess that's what happens when you tell the maker how they can squeeze more money out of you.
> 
> I would still buy the bigger bottle over the new formula though. When they revamp a product like that, it's not going to be as powerful b/c they have to add so many other things to make the scent pleasant for humans. *The horses are gonna get it cheaper b/c they don't complain.*
> 
> I'm sticking with the original.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 19, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Why are they trying to act like only African-American ladies use it when we found out about it from the Caucasian ladies?*
> 
> *
> Oh, I guess cause we were the main ones calling them up telling them how well it works onn *gasp* humans. Why can't we just buy something and let their increase in sales speak for themselves? Why do we always have to go and tell the person making the product, thus they up the price because of a little concept called "supply and demand."*


SAY IT AGAIN! I don already went and bought up a grip of Vatika and Amla. You know that price increase is coming.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:


> _*It’s nice that they revamped it and all, but anyone can make their own sulfur mix nowadays and for cheaper too.  *_


WAY cheaper.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 19, 2007)

smitge said:


> I agree! This is a crock...I hope you ladies know that we do have "marketing" spies in our midst, they are all "suggestive" torward products...All gently pushing "miracle" products.
> 
> Any marketing majors out here? These are soft selling tactics you learn your first year of college...


I ain't never been to college and I recognized it.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 19, 2007)

sunshinelady said:


> Why'd they have to name it Sulu?  Why do they think Black people won't buy correctly spelled products?
> 
> And, why'd they have to give Shaniquea's testimonial on the front page?  (Hope I don't offend anyone named Shaniquea,  but check my Unpop. Opinion post).


You know they wanted to call it Zulu, but Sulu is close enough that it still gets the 'for bald headed Africans' message across


----------



## TowsonGirl (Sep 19, 2007)

*This site looks completely bootleg and suspect! I would not purchase from this site. It looks like I could have made it, and I am not even a computer person! *

*I would be very weary and check out its legitimacy if anyone is planning on buying this product. IMO it does not look like a professional site, and the "testimonies" are the icing on the cake. *


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 19, 2007)

TowsonGirl said:


> *This site looks completely bootleg and suspect! I would not purchase from this site. It looks like I could have made it, and I am not even a computer person! *
> 
> *I would be very weary and check out its legitimacy if anyone is planning on buying this product. IMO it does not look like a professional site, and the "testimonies" are the icing on the cake. *


 

Actually the site is official...a lady from bhm called to verify all the information. 

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=91946

here's the link for anyone interested.

However...i am not going to be purchasing this. its a smaller bottle for much higher price. I'll stick with the 32oz which was originally made for humans to begin with. So I am satisfied without the new packaging and etc.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay, I don't see the testimonial from "Shenequa Lewis" anymore. erplexed

Y'all got them scrambling!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 19, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:


> Okay, I don't see the testimonial from "Shenequa Lewis" anymore. erplexed
> 
> Y'all got them scrambling!


 
LOL I went back just to look...now they have a testimonial by _J_.A.W. I wonder who that is and where they are from...maybe Miami, Illinois.  Okay let me stop but this has me cracking up.


----------



## longhairluva (Sep 19, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:


> Okay, I don't see the testimonial from "Shenequa Lewis" anymore. erplexed
> 
> Y'all got them scrambling!


 

Yep.That even proves the point that there are marketing spies on the site.


----------



## senimoni (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I'll try it.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ladies does the original M-T-G have mineral oil in it?


----------



## chellero (Sep 19, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:


> You know they wanted to call it Zulu, but Sulu is close enough that it still gets the 'for bald headed Africans' message across



 Yeah their marketing technique is a little offensive.  That doesn't mean that the products not good, but still.... Shaniquea or whatever her alleged name is is just wrong.


----------



## chellero (Sep 19, 2007)

Can someone post the ingredients when they get the product?  I know some of y'all are ordering it now....


----------



## baby42 (Sep 19, 2007)

chellero said:


> Can someone post the ingredients when they get the product? I know some of y'all are ordering it now....


 here you go INGEDIENTS MINERAL OIL SULFER CLYCERIN ZINE STERATE OIL CADE FRANGRANCE. THAT ALL PEOPLEIS MINERAL OIL GOOD FOR YOUR HAIR?


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 19, 2007)

chellero said:


> Can someone post the ingredients when they get the product? I know some of y'all are ordering it now....


MAX GRO
INGREDIENTS
*• Mineral Oil
• Sulfur
• Glycerin
• Zinc Sterate
• Oil of Cade 
• Fragrance*


But i wanna compare it to the original, does anyone have those ingredients?​


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting the ingredients! My hair doesn't mind mineral oil one bit. It's in most of my favorite products. 

ETA: Ya'll gonna feel bad when Shenequa runs up in here mad 'cause ya'll making fun of her name.


----------



## shawniegee (Sep 19, 2007)

sareca said:


> Maybe they know about us...  ??



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 19, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> MAX GRO
> INGREDIENTS
> *• Mineral Oil*
> *• Sulfur*
> ...


 

*Original MTG: *

*Petroleum Distillates*
*Sulfur 4%*
*Zinc Stearate*
*Glycerin*
*Cade oil*

Now I think Im going to prefer the Original stinky one. I'm not sure of the percentage of sulfur that is in the Sulu Max gro. Mineral oil is not good for hair. Hmmm


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 19, 2007)

sareca said:


> Thanks for posting the ingredients! My hair doesn't mind mineral oil one bit. It's in most of my favorite products.
> 
> ETA: Ya'll gonna feel bad when Shenequa runs up in here mad 'cause ya'll making fun of her name.



My hair actually strives when I use products with Mineral Oil..

Dont ask me why 

Im still not sold, but im walkin up to the register  slowly but surely


----------



## Mortons (Sep 19, 2007)

longhairluva said:


> Yep.That even proves the point that there are marketing spies on the site.



That was so snupid of them to remove that RIGHT AFTER the discussion here. Its too dumb to be stupid, its snupid.


----------



## Incredible1ne (Sep 19, 2007)

Is cade oil good for hair?  I remember reading somewhere that it causes infertility.  If that's the case I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 19, 2007)

sareca said:


> Thanks for posting the ingredients! My hair doesn't mind mineral oil one bit. It's in most of my favorite products.
> 
> ETA: Ya'll gonna feel bad when Shenequa runs up in here mad 'cause ya'll making fun of her name.


 

. Leave Shanequa alone...


OT. Your hair is beautiful. do you hair dry?. It is soo shiny.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 19, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> *Original MTG: *
> 
> *Petroleum Distillates*
> *Sulfur 4%*
> ...



I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure petroleum distillates is just another word for mineral oil. And it should be applied to the scalp anyway not the hair.


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> . Leave Shanequa alone...
> 
> 
> OT. Your hair is beautiful. do you hair dry?. It is soo shiny.



Thanks.  I'm a devote airdrier.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 19, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure petroleum distillates is just another word for mineral oil. And it should be applied to the scalp anyway not the hair anyway.


 
This is what I found about Petroleum Distillates:


Petroleum distillates is the term commonly used to refer to aliphatic hydrocarbons. Aliphatic hydrocarbons can actually be divided into two groups: petroleum distillates and synthetic paraffinic hydrocarbons. We use petroleum distillates to mean both types of products. 
Petroleum distillates include mineral spirits, kerosene, white spirits, naphtha, and Stoddard solvent. These products may contain trace amounts of benzene and other aromatics. 
When compared to petroleum distillates, the paraffinic hydrocarbons have lower flammability, lower aromatic content, narrower boiling range, and higher solvency. They are also more expensive than the petroleum distillates. 
The petroleum distillates (and paraffinic hydrocarbons) work well on hard-to-clean organic soils such as heavy oil and grease, tar, and waxes. 
These products typically have low liquid surface tensions (22 to 28 dynes/cm). This allows them to penetrate and clean small spaces. 
Petroleum distillates typically operate at near room temperatures. This is due to the flammability of the products. However, the flash points may be higher than that of terpenes. 
Petroleum distillates are usually used in immersion baths. 
Ultrasonics may or may not work, depending on the particular product. 
Petroleum distillates can typically handle high soil loads. 
When the cleaning power of the bath is exhausted, the entire bath usually needs to be replaced. 
Petroleum distillates are compatible with most materials including most elastomers. Mineral spirits may not be compatible with EPDM, SBR, and silicone. 
Petroleum distillates are frequently used in manual wipe-down processes. 
Aliphatic hydrocarbons are often blends containing oxygenated hydrocarbons. Flash points are higher than that of terpenes and traditional solvents. Lower flash points mean faster drying but more danger of burning.


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 19, 2007)

smitge said:


> All I gotta say, is why her name gotta be
> "Shaniqeua" ? erplexed
> 
> 
> ...



Don't we have a member named Shanique?  Maybe she submitted the testimony. 

P.S. - I may give this new oil a try and give you all an update.

P.S.S. -  I thought the ladies from the various hairboards asked Shapelys to create a human version?  Why ask for it, then criticize them for doing so?

*  I didn't read through all the posts, so forgive me if I asked any redundant questions.


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't we have a member named Shanique? Maybe she submitted the testimony. 

P.S. - I may give this new oil a try and give you all an update.

P.S.S. - I thought the ladies from the various hairboards asked Shapelys to create a human version? Why ask for it, then criticize them for doing so?

* I didn't read through all the posts, so forgive me if I asked any redundant questions.


----------



## Peaches75 (Sep 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever pour the M-T-G oil out & kept the sulfer at the bottom and added your own favorite oil to it? Does it help with the smell? Can you use a thicker oil that won't run as much like castor oil?


----------



## HERicane10 (Sep 19, 2007)

Crysdon said:


> Don't we have a member named Shanique? Maybe she submitted the testimony.
> 
> P.S. - I may give this new oil a try and give you all an update.
> 
> ...



  Come on ladies......no one made us run out & buy the horse oil. Why complain about our own decisions? Afterall, Shapley's wasn't making it for us UNTIL WE ASKED!


----------



## lmjenk67 (Sep 19, 2007)

I copied this from their "About Us" section:

A Legacy is Born…

We trace our beginning back to 1938, with a barber in the midwest named Henry E. Shapley.  Responding to his customer’s needs, he formulated a product for scalp conditions including dandruff and psoriasis.  An avid horse lover, he discovered that his product not only provided “miraculous” results relieving skin problems, but also promoted hair growth on the coat, mane and tail of his horses.  Soon, the product was being sold to the equine market as Original M-T-G.

Now…..fast forward 66 years.  *In 2004, we began receiving phone calls and emails, primarily from women of African descent, who were using Original M-T-G to promote their own hair growth. * (probably why their site seems like it is aimed at AA women and not caucasian women; AA women asked for it so they gave it to us). 
  They reported excellent results and demand for the product grew rapidly based upon activity in internet chat rooms and word-of-mouth. Other than an occasional concern that Original M-T-G was sold for equine use, the only real dissatisfaction reported was the peculiar smell of the product.

Now…SULU introduces MAX GRO to address the needs of human hair care. Expect the same great, proven results of Original M-T-G with an  improved carrier oil and a human friendly smell. 

Not just proven, but now laboratory and DERMATOLOGIST TESTED as well.






Crysdon said:


> Don't we have a member named Shanique? Maybe she submitted the testimony.
> 
> P.S. - I may give this new oil a try and give you all an update.
> 
> ...


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 19, 2007)

I read every single comment and I found it very hilarious! On one note...I do agree that the website does not look professional and at first glance I did feel like they were targeting specifically African American women. But I do recall the craze of MTG and I do recall women reporting back on the boards stating that they spoke to the people and asked them to make some specifically for humans that has a pleasant smell. When I saw the site I thought Oh they finally did it!

Its great that everyone is thinking critically but let's not be too critical. Think about how far we've come. Back in the day AAW had to use products that we strictly made and advertised for WW. Now we got ppl on our side tryna make a product for US giving credit to US and if its true that they made the site...then they've done a beautiful job. 

I am happy that they listened and decided to deliver. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but Im just saying for the record that I highly doubt it was MTGs effort to be condescending or mock our culture and race. On the contrary I believe that their website promotes black beauty.

I can only imagine how people would feel if they had the same site with just white women's pictures with the same comments "we got the idea from hair websites that said they wanted a better scent"  

And maybe a few comments from Mary-joe? lololol.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Sep 19, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Why are they trying to act like only African-American ladies use it when we found out about it from the Caucasian ladies?*
> 
> *
> Oh, I guess cause we were the main ones calling them up telling them how well it works onn *gasp* humans. Why can't we just buy something and let their increase in sales speak for themselves? Why do we always have to go and tell the person making the product, thus they up the price because of a little concept called "supply and demand."*



Exactly!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 19, 2007)

If folks putting Petroleum Distillates on their scalp, mineral oil is cool with me. Besides mineral oil IS a Petroleum Distillate.  

They need to step up the marketing game, but I am willing to try the product.  I cannot stand MTG and I don't see how anyone could walk around smelling like that stuff.  

I still bet they cannot totally get rid of that sulfur smell.  I thought it was the cade oil that was part of the stink, too.  

Anyway, I will be a guinea pig yall.  Anyone else?  I ain't scurred or ashamed.  And as much time as I spend on here and I should be doing other things, I can spare $12.

My only problem with things that make hair grow faster is that I cannot stretch my relaxers. Heck, I can't stretch anyway.  That is the only problem I have.


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 19, 2007)

For the folx who have this what does it smell like? For the folx who are in contact with the company, can you find out the percentage of sulfur? I tried the original, and it stunk to high heaven. I think I used it a week before I set it aside. I havent tried BT and havent been worried about growth aides since after my BC it grew enough to pull back. I do have my own sulfur powder, but I hate mixing stuff. I dont know if I will try this or not, although I do like the fact they gave folx what they asked for and that they took it one step further and had it tested.


----------



## soxie119 (Sep 19, 2007)

And why does it make any difference whether you buy this new formula or the old one? I mean are you still not supporting the same company?? If your so offended by this new ad compaign then i don't think you should get the old mtg either unless you're getting mtg form another company besides Shapleys. Just my two cents.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 19, 2007)

*I, too do not like only black models on the website. I cannot put my finger on it but something just does not sit right with me about that. Sure, I bought the original HORSE thing but now I make my own mixture.*
* 
 FROM THE SITE:
 
MAX GRO
INGREDIENTS
• Mineral Oil
• Sulfur
• Glycerin
• Zinc Sterate
• Oil of Cade 
• Fragrance
Proven Results. Laboratory and DERMATOLOGIST TESTED​
*


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 19, 2007)

*SHAPLEYS...I KNOW YOU PEEP THIS SITE. Now mix it up with the ethnicities photos...you know darned well not just black women use your MTG. You've read the posts.....many are suspicious so make it right! Daddy whoever..now what's that about?*


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2007)

I just peeked at the site and I was pleasantly surprised. You guys had me thinking it was really bootleg. It seems okay to me. I won't buy this product, but I won't complain either. We (well LHCF, I didn't) asked for a product without the smell and they delivered. They should be applauded.


----------



## senimoni (Sep 19, 2007)

So are we boycotting all sights that target black woman? I don't get it. I understand the frustration of the SULU and Shaneiqua comments but if they were bombarded by emails and references too lhcf why wouldn't they target AA, no different to me then all the other Miracle Grow, Soul Gro, Gro Max products.


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

senimoni said:


> So are we boycotting all sights that target black woman? I don't get it. I understand the frustration of the SULU and Shaneiqua comments but if they were bombarded by emails and references too lhcf why wouldn't they target AA, no different to me then all the other Miracle Grow, Soul Gro, Gro Max products.




Thank you! That's what I'm saying... I don't get why we need to see white women on an ad to buy it.   I need to get out of this thread.  I already brought mine.


----------



## Maynard (Sep 19, 2007)

I dont have an issue with the black women on the site, or them creating a new product especially for humans;

My issues are: 

~ Using the sterotypical "Shanequia" as a testimony, from some unheard of place in Michigan,---I feel like they didnt even research their target market/audience, they just threw any ol thing up on the website and expect us to buy it... (which some of you are doing...you like it, I  it)

~ The soft, suggestive selling that some "posters" use to manipulate us into running  into the stores to buy their product they are gently "pushing" oops... I mean raving about. All you have to do is a 
quick search and see that we have several posters who do nothing but push products. No hair pics, no real testimony (some of the testimonies read like an ad on the side of the box), no posts any where else except to "rave" about this new product that they found...

:endrant:


----------



## Marcia16 (Sep 20, 2007)

smitge said:


> I dont have an issue with the black women on the site, or them creating a new product especially for humans;
> 
> My issues are:
> 
> ...


 
My post was not intended to push or manipulate any product on anyone. I didn't tell anyone to buy this product. I simply SHARED information about a product that has been raved about for years. I paid my $5.00 just like every other member to share, support, explore new things etc. The majority of people on this forum have raved, suggested, pushed & supported everything from hair dryers to Monistat. FYI, this is the Hair care tips & product review discussion. 

Marcia16


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 20, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> My post was not intended to push or manipulate any product on anyone. I didn't tell anyone to buy this product. I simply SHARED information about a product that has been raved about for years. I paid my $5.00 just like every other member to share, support, explore new things etc. The majority of people on this forum have raved, suggested, pushed & supported everything from hair dryers to Monistat. FYI, this is the Hair care tips & product review discussion.
> 
> Marcia16



Describe the scent please.


----------



## meaganita (Sep 20, 2007)

sareca said:


> Thank you! That's what I'm saying... I don't get *why we need to see white women on an ad to buy it.*  I need to get out of this thread.  I already brought mine.


Thank you! Hello???? WHITE WOMEN DO NOT PUT GREASE IN THEIR HAIR!!! 

I highly doubt it was droves of white women, blowing them up with calls and emails about using the horsey oil for their hair. 

Why get mad? They were only trying to get our attention after they had been BEGGED to make the product. If you don't want it, don't buy it. It's that simple. 

But for those of you that blew "our" cover and asked for it, why get mad at their marketing techniques? Why not appreciate the fact that they actually listened to you and SPENT MONEY on trying to satisfy your requests??? They even went through the trouble of making a new label with a new website, instead of insulting and embarassing us by grouping "our" products with the horsey wash? I don't know about you, but I wouldn't have appreciated a picture of a black woman next to a horse's ***!!!

I swear, sometimes we just be LOOKIN' for stuff to complain about and find reasons to get offended, when clearly these people were just trying to help. Any other time we're mad because no one's listening. Cut these folks some slack! Dam!

ETA: A poster from BHM admitted that they used one of HER testimonies on their website.  So they're not just pulling these so-called testimonies out of their behinds. JEEZ!


----------



## SeatownSista (Sep 20, 2007)

I was skeptical at first, but now I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be legit. They've provided what many people asked for and I don't see the problem with them targeting it towards just black women. If you Google Shapley's, threads from this site and blackhairmedia.com come up so... erplexed  

I'm curious about this new "human" product so I'm looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## SeatownSista (Sep 20, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Thank you! Hello???? WHITE WOMEN DO NOT PUT GREASE IN THEIR HAIR!!!
> 
> I highly doubt it was droves of white women, blowing them up with calls and emails about using the horsey oil for their hair.
> 
> ...



ITA!.........


----------



## CaliJ (Sep 20, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Thank you! Hello???? WHITE WOMEN DO NOT PUT GREASE IN THEIR HAIR!!!
> 
> I highly doubt it was droves of white women, blowing them up with calls and emails about using the horsey oil for their hair.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly, ITA!!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 20, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Thank you! Hello???? WHITE WOMEN DO NOT PUT GREASE IN THEIR HAIR!!!
> 
> I highly doubt it was droves of white women, blowing them up with calls and emails about using the horsey oil for their hair.
> 
> ...



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 20, 2007)

psh looks fake to me ladies

wheres the shapleys LOGO

where the TM after M-T-G

and why is buy now so prevalent after just a breif descrioption of the product

dont make me have 2 do a tarot on this!! lol


----------



## Marcia16 (Sep 20, 2007)

sunshinelady said:


> Describe the scent please.


 
Hi Sunshinelady,

The smell is not overpowering as the Original MTG nor does it have a perfume smell. The ingredients listed on my bottle are mineral oil, sulfur, glycerin, zinc sterate, oil of cade (rectified) & fragrance. I’m not sure as to what type of fragrance was used but to me it sort of smells like a hint of super bubble gum & black licorice. 

Marcia16


----------



## scorpian (Sep 20, 2007)

ok..my spidey senses were tingling on this one  Some of ya'll  remember the  whole BBD stretch thing where someone else offered the product on their website and misrepresented themselves as the originator of the product and had people straight confused as to which site to get it from erplexed Field of dreams... if you build it they will come  Anyway I just called and spoke to Cindy..got the # from the original shapley's site 1-800-982-2017

Cindy says that YES it is their site...they decided to make the site seperate hoping that it would simplify things..the product smells better than the original  MTG and they put it in an 8oz bottle for easier application   

Ladies that have ordered it let us know how you make out...I'm not ordering anything just yet ...I already have a gang of new products to use up


----------



## Maynard (Sep 20, 2007)

I see yall didn't learn anything from Shima....


I'm out


----------



## senimoni (Sep 20, 2007)

smitge said:


> I see yall didn't learn anything from Shima....
> 
> 
> I'm out



:shrug: The OP seems legit to me based on post history...but regardless I used MTG so this is nothing new. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## SeatownSista (Sep 20, 2007)

smitge said:


> I see yall didn't learn anything from Shima....
> 
> 
> I'm out


----------



## Amber_moon (Sep 20, 2007)

Eh, I think ill give it a try, I doubt anything can work better than my BT, but we shall see.

their website IS terrible... but then again so are a lot of other websites for GREAT products. 

One of my FAV. clothing stores in the world (this place makes clothes that are out of this world amazing, and the fabrics are AMAZING) thier website is the oldest crustiest broke down site eva.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Sep 20, 2007)

OP: Post a pic of your hair, a pic of the bottle of new and improved horsey juice, and hold a sign with the date and time.

j/k OP 

I'm sorry I couldn't resist.  Only time will tell what's up with the product.   I agree the marketing seems largely targeted toward black women, but they haven't crossed the line into being disrespectful yet  (Like Dr. Miracle).   Anywho, I won't be purchasing because of what I learned about cade oil.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 20, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Thank you! Hello???? WHITE WOMEN DO NOT PUT GREASE IN THEIR HAIR!!!
> 
> I highly doubt it was droves of white women, blowing them up with calls and emails about using the horsey oil for their hair.
> 
> ...



I agree with you 10000% 

Poor well intentioned white folk can't win for losing 

I didn't ask for it but I ain't mad at em. The site just looks bootleg to me. And I'm sure they could have found somebody besides _Shenequia's _testimony to use. I'm sure there was at least one Lisa or Karen or Debra that wrote in I think it's amusing, saddening and  steretypical all at the same time that they use that to relate to us.

If you're reading Shapleys, I nor anyone I know has *ever *known anyone named Shenequia


----------



## meaganita (Sep 20, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I agree with you 10000%
> 
> Poor well intentioned white folk can't win for losing
> 
> ...


There's a member here with that name (won't put her on blast).  But I've known some women with names waaay more "ethnic" than that, i.e.  Sparkiesha, Ashalaquana, LaQuanisha, Shaetriece, DaShanae(my cousin), Sequana, Oeisha, this list goes on!


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 20, 2007)

scorpian said:


> ok..my spidey senses were tingling on this one  Some of ya'll  remember the  whole BBD stretch thing where someone else offered the product on their website and misrepresented themselves as the originator of the product and had people straight confused as to which site to get it from erplexed Field of dreams... if you build it they will come  *Anyway I just called and spoke to Cindy..got the # from the original shapley's site 1-800-982-2017
> 
> Cindy says that YES it is their site...they decided to make the site seperate hoping that it would simplify things..the product smells better than the original  MTG and they put it in an 8oz bottle for easier application   *
> 
> Ladies that have ordered it let us know how you make out...I'm not ordering anything just yet ...I already have a gang of new products to use up



Thanks for posting this. This should clear up any thoughts regarding whether or not the site is legitimate. I thought the site looked fine. Looks better than their original one: http://shapleys.com/ It's obvious they are interested in satisfying their customers. We know this site is no secret to them and after members were offended by the name used for the testimonial (with no thought given to the fact they could have been offending the person or someone here with a similar name) they even went so far as to change that . Kudos to shapelys! Not many businesses would have bothered. 

I flat ironed my hair 2 days ago and you can tell how bad I've been neglecting it. It's shoulder length. The front is nice and full but the back from the crown back is uneven and much thinner. Part of it is my texture, as it is thinner and finer anyway, but I'd like the back to catch up with the front. I trimmed and dusted up to about a quarter inch, but I really need to trim more. Since I am not wearing my hair straight it doesnt matter if its even, but I know eventually I want to be able to rock a straight style with nice even ends eventually. I've been debating trying a growth aid, but I need more info on the smell. I know it was described but is it likeable? Not strong enough to notice? If you had it in your hair and a sexyfionegorgeousmuskledsinglestraight and interested man came in and leaned close to where he would get a wiff of your hair, would you run or lean closer??  You folx arent new to LHCF, you know we need details!


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 20, 2007)

smitge said:


> I see yall didn't learn anything from Shima....
> 
> 
> I'm out



SHM -


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 20, 2007)

meaganita said:


> There's a member here with that name (won't put her on blast).  But I've known some women with names waaay more "ethnic" than that, i.e.  Sparkiesha, Ashalaquana, LaQuanisha, Shaetriece, DaShanae(my cousin), Sequana, Oeisha, this list goes on!



Oh I know there's plenty. I've known my share too. But I have *never *known a Shenequia, but for some reason that always seems to be the first name that pops into people's head (black and white) when they think "ethnic". Like that's every other black persons name.

I'm so mad at you for Sparkeisha.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 20, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> Oh I know there's plenty. I've known my share too. But I have *never *known a Shenequia, but for some reason that always seems to be the first name that pops into people's head (black and white) when they "ethnic". Like that's every other black persons name.
> 
> I'm so mad at you for Sparkeisha.


 

And Aqualaquana....WTF I surely hope noone has this name or Sparkeisha


----------



## Suerte (Sep 20, 2007)

Scotsdale, MI.

Shaniqua.

MAX GRO.
*
Why can't it be:*

Greenich, CT?

Katherine?

Maximum Growth?

Ugh.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Sep 20, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> And Aqualaquana....WTF I surely hope noone has this name or Sparkeisha


 
There was a girl named Spontaneouse on Top Model last night.


----------



## Suerte (Sep 20, 2007)

DeepBluSea said:


> There was a girl named Spontaneouse on Top Model last night.




Icky. Nasty. And foul. erplexed


lol


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 20, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Sunshinelady,
> 
> The smell is not overpowering as the Original MTG nor does it have a perfume smell. The ingredients listed on my bottle are mineral oil, sulfur, glycerin, zinc sterate, oil of cade (rectified) & fragrance. I’m not sure as to what type of fragrance was used but to me it sort of *smells like a hint of super bubble gum & black licorice. *
> Marcia16




That is an interesting description.


----------



## ekomba (Sep 20, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Why is it that the testimony on the front page is from some woman named: *Shaniqeua Lewis  *but the other testimonies are just initials?  I'm feeling like that website is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> I'd rather support Naturallady or make my own sulphur mix.



Hahahhhahahahhahahah too funny lol u joking right? Shaniquea Lewis haha that's what I call defining your niche target haha. My Gueye's growth oil used to cover the original mtg scent; it was the peppermint its really good to cover it. I already have two big bottles of mtg left that I stashed a while ago. I wonder though how it smell like? Hum


----------



## GinaC (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, I am new here.  Long story short, I have a friend that went to beauty school and my hair is now gone...  hahaha... we straightened and bleached it and colored it to death, so I finally had to let her cut it off.

I also have a horse, and I've heard MTG is good for growing mane and tail.  My horse lost a good chunk of mane to another horse, so I was going to use it on her and try some on my own head!  So I started doing research on using MTG on humans.

Anyway, that's how I found this site.  I did order the Sulu Shapley's, hopefully it will come soon... my hair is short!  Easy to style, but I want it LOOOOONG!!!  

Does anyone have pictures of growth using the Shapley's?  How long does it take to see results?  Are there any other hair growing products out there that work?
Gina


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Crysdon (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm definitely getting the Max Gro...look at her growth comparison.



> "I’d like to thank you all so very much at Shapley’s! M-T-G is a fabulous product and although I was skeptical at first due to its equine marketing and usage, I haven’t looked back since. I have gained more than 1.5” in a month with consistent use of your product. I must admit, the smell was almost a deterrent but with the launch of your new SULU Max Gro you will definitely have my business forever. ... -PS I’ve enclosed a comparison shot (Which you can use), this was me recovering from a bad dye job and chin length Bob haircut. Note the dates on the pictures. You guys are AWESOME!" .......................
> - B-M-H".


----------



## GinaC (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, everybody that ordered the Max Gro, let's get pictures and start keeping track of that growth!  Who's with me!?!  Mine has shipped, but it's not here yet! I'm going to use it the very day it shows up!



Gina


----------



## meaganita (Sep 21, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> Oh I know there's plenty. I've known my share too. But I have *never *known a Shenequia, but for some reason that always seems to be the first name that pops into people's head (black and white) when they think "ethnic". Like that's every other black persons name.
> 
> *I'm so mad at you for Sparkeisha*.


Gurl, as I was typing it I was hoping she wasn't a member of the board!  But her mom wanted to name her Sparkle or Keisha, so she decided to go with Sparkeisha....


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 21, 2007)

*Gina C, in response to your earlier question, the best hair growth product for me has been MTG. I saw tremendous, quick growth spruts from MTG but sorry, i dont have pictures. MTG is a speedy hair grower but i stopped using it because of the smell. Other growth products are BT (www.Growthspecifics.com), MN (other ladies can explain better), & making your own Sulfur mix.*

*A more "natural" way to speed up growth, which I experienced this summer is to drink Protein shakes, work out everyday, & wash. After joining LHCF, I started co-washing instead of washing. I think some hair gurus will agree with me that a clean scalp and the daily blood circulation, in ur scalp, from working out will promote good growth.*

*HHG!*


----------



## meaganita (Sep 21, 2007)

DeepBluSea said:


> There was a girl named *Spontaneouse* on Top Model last night.


Soon as I heard that name, it reminded me of my ex-boyfriend. He used to date this girl named, "Exquisitive." Yes, that was her REAL name, the one that her mama gave her! Her last name was something basic too, like "Johnson" or something. He said he checked her driver's license and all...Man, black folks just be making ish up!

He said she has really long hair too...so I really hope she's not a member here.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello Ladies of LHCF!!!! I am newbie and am so excited to finally be here. I had been lurker for some time now and recently decided to join. I had used MTG for about a week or two and decided to stop because my roommate kept complaining about the smell because she obviously has the most sensitive nose God has ever. I ordered Sulu Max Gro on Tuesday and was thrilled to have recieved it today. I plan on using immediately. The smell has definitely been tamed down but its not completely gone. I will use it later on today just to see if my roommate will be able to smell it. Hopefully she wont cause I need some hair!!!!


----------



## Crissi (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree, hmm sometimes i get the impression on this forum that your damned if you do, and if you don't its like a catch 22. We demand this product, shapleys make it then we act all "oh do they know about this forum?!!!" . When im sure some members even mentioned the forum in the letters/emails they wrote to shapleys...

Yes the marketing wasn't the best but hey we still asked and they delivered.



bklynLadee said:


> I read every single comment and I found it very hilarious! On one note...I do agree that the website does not look professional and at first glance I did feel like they were targeting specifically African American women. But I do recall the craze of MTG and I do recall women reporting back on the boards stating that they spoke to the people and asked them to make some specifically for humans that has a pleasant smell. When I saw the site I thought Oh they finally did it!
> 
> Its great that everyone is thinking critically but let's not be too critical. Think about how far we've come. Back in the day AAW had to use products that we strictly made and advertised for WW. Now we got ppl on our side tryna make a product for US giving credit to US and if its true that they made the site...then they've done a beautiful job.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiWay (Sep 21, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I dont know why, but for some reason I look at the site and I'm skeptical  It's so, so, basic  And like, how do we _really_ know it's made by shapley's? Where's the ingredient list? How did they get it out so fast? I don't know it just seems like it could be anything by anybody. And where the hell did they get the name sulu max grow?  Imma stick with my stinky original for now. I know for a fact that works, and what's in it.


 

  Girl, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 21, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I dont know why, but for some reason I look at the site and I'm skeptical  It's so, so, basic  And like, how do we _really_ know it's made by shapley's? Where's the ingredient list? How did they get it out so fast? I don't know it just seems like it could be anything by anybody. And where the hell did they get the name sulu max grow?  Imma stick with my stinky original for now. I know for a fact that works, and what's in it.


 
I hear ya, I sent them an email and ask just what kind of oil is their "carrier" oil.  You can buy sulpher powder off ebay and get your own oil an make it yourself like I did with my cheap self. Plus I use better oils!!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5606650949


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 21, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Soon as I heard that name, it reminded me of my ex-boyfriend. He used to date this girl named, "Exquisitive." Yes, that was her REAL name, the one that her mama gave her! Her last name was something basic too, like "Johnson" or something. He said he checked her driver's license and all...Man, black folks just be making ish up!
> 
> He said she has really long hair too...so I really hope she's not a member here.


BahhhhHhhhhh!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 21, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Gina C, in response to your earlier question, the best hair growth product for me has been MTG. I saw tremendous, quick growth spruts from MTG but sorry, i dont have pictures. MTG is a speedy hair grower but i stopped using it because of the smell. Other growth products are BT (www.Growthspecifics.com), MN (other ladies can explain better), & making your own Sulfur mix.*
> 
> *A more "natural" way to speed up growth, which I experienced this summer is to drink Protein shakes, work out everyday, & wash. After joining LHCF, I started co-washing instead of washing. I think some hair gurus will agree with me that a clean scalp and the daily blood circulation, in ur scalp, from working out will promote good growth.*
> 
> *HHG!*


I am going to test this theory!!!  I believe it's true because my hair was best when I was younger.....I used to workout all the time when I was younger also... 

Okay going to the trail right now   Thanks for the inspiration!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 21, 2007)

smitge said:


> I agree! This is a crock...I hope you ladies know that we do have "marketing" spies in our midst, they are all "suggestive" torward products...All gently pushing "miracle" products.
> 
> Any marketing majors out here? These are soft selling tactics you learn your first year of college...


hmmI wish I knew that before I order the entire S2S kit, I used it once and my hair was matted up. I have been trying to find that stupid website so I can send all of those products back to her.  I don't even know why I tried it.  No I am not trying out this stuff either I rather make my own.


----------



## bluefolli (Sep 21, 2007)

If the dates on her comparison pics are correct, this means she was part of their test market. How did they find her in order to test market it?  I have been on this board, well lurked since 2003 and now it's like our secret, is no longer a secret. This leaves us wide open to all kinds of marketing ploys. I would like to see an official Shapley's trademark or copyright stamped on the packaging.  Then, I may consider taking this product more seriously. Perhaps the person in the pic will provide us with a post and link to her fotki. Now watch, next week there will be fotki link in their testimony section...PLEASE, REVEAL YOURSELF are my final words.



Crysdon said:


> I'm definitely getting the Max Gro...look at her growth comparison.


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 21, 2007)

Trudy said:


> hmmI wish I knew that before I order the entire S2S kit, I used it once and my hair was matted up. I have been trying to find that stupid website so I can send all of those products back to her.  I don't even know why I tried it.  No I am not trying out this stuff either I rather make my own.



www.sizta2sizta.com

Yeah, I believed her until I realized she was pregnant during this amazing growth.


----------



## Amber_moon (Sep 22, 2007)

sunshinelady said:


> www.sizta2sizta.com
> 
> Yeah, I believed her until I realized she was pregnant during this amazing growth.



What do you mean? What happened?


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (Sep 22, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Why are they trying to act like only African-American ladies use it when we found out about it from the Caucasian ladies?*
> 
> 
> *Oh, I guess cause we were the main ones calling them up telling them how well it works onn *gasp* humans.* *Why can't we just buy something and let their increase in sales speak for themselves? Why do we always have to go and tell the person making the product, thus they up the price because of a little concept called "supply and demand."*


----------



## MissJ (Sep 22, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Smitage,
> 
> Yes I really did purchase Sulu Max Gro!!!  I am very excited.
> 
> ...



I remember that, too.  And you've been a member as long as I have, so you couldn't be from Shapley's.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 22, 2007)

smitge said:


> I agree! This is a crock...I hope you ladies know that we do have "marketing" spies in our midst, they are all "suggestive" torward products...All gently pushing "miracle" products.
> 
> Any marketing majors out here? These are soft selling tactics you learn your first year of college...



My husband is a marketing major (believe he called it "network marketing" or "social marketing" I can't remember which). From what I learned from him after having a discussion is that companies will actually pay people good money to market their products anywhere. 

I'm not surprise if hair boards are targeted (in fact I would be shocked if they weren't). 

And if there is someone marketing for Shapley’s Original MTG:

I hate the website. It reminds me of a Motions relaxer instead of a hair growth product. It seems to me that who ever design the website is still in high school (sure the model looks beautiful but the overall layout looks redundant. Something fresh is needed and I have yet to see it). (And for 11.95, I can buy my own products and make more than one bottle of growth product and sell it. I have family hair recipes that cost less to make that probably works 10x better than what they are shelling out. The ingredients is nothing new or different from other oils in the market today.)


----------



## Marcia16 (Sep 22, 2007)

DeepBluSea said:


> OP: Post a pic of your hair, a pic of the bottle of new and improved horsey juice, and hold a sign with the date and time.
> 
> j/k OP
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't resist. Only time will tell what's up with the product. I agree the marketing seems largely targeted toward black women, but they haven't crossed the line into being disrespectful yet (Like Dr. Miracle). Anywho, I won't be purchasing because of what I learned about cade oil.


 
Deepblusea this one's for you!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 25, 2007)

DeepBluSea said:


> There was a girl named Spontaneouse on Top Model last night.


 
Really?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 25, 2007)

meaganita said:


> Gurl, as I was typing it I was hoping she wasn't a member of the board! But her mom wanted to name her Sparkle or Keisha, so she decided to go with Sparkeisha....


 
Maybe they could of went with Sparkle(first name) Lakeisha(middle name)  That would have been soooo much better.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 25, 2007)

Marcia16 said:


> Deepblusea this one's for you!



Is that Fermodyl on that shelf?


----------



## fa$hionista (Sep 27, 2007)

EMJazzy said:


> Why is it that the testimony on the front page is from some woman named: *Shaniqeua Lewis  *but the other testimonies are just initials?  I'm feeling like that website is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> I'd rather support Naturallady or make my own sulphur mix.


 


I agree, not only is that a turn off... I am not feeling the name they chose either... SULU sounds too close to ZULU to me and what's up with their advertisement comment of "Addressing the _needs _of *ethnic *hair care"


----------



## MoeB424 (Oct 18, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> Well folx bombarded them with emails, asking for ingredients, better smellng product, safety info and sent links to refer them back to this site. Why not market it to us? 12.00 bucks + shipping isnt bad for folx who dont want to mix their own. It's more expensive than MTG, but if you recall they had to raise the price of MTG, it is supposed to have a better carrier oil, and they have to recoup prices from product development. Folx asked for it, they delivered. I dont see the problem, especially if you dont have to walk around smelling like 3-day old pork to get good results. Thanks to natural lady, there are other options, but for a long time that wasnt the case if you didnt want to mix your own.



Thank you... why is everyone so mad that they got what they asked for???


----------



## MoeB424 (Oct 18, 2007)

D!va_Deni$e said:


> I agree, not only is that a turn off... I am not feeling the name they chose either... SULU sounds too close to ZULU to me and what's up with their advertisement comment of "Addressing the _needs _of *ethnic *hair care"



I read earlier in the posts that Sulu was the name of the guys mom who passed and we can't fault him for know what kind of product he has. He may not have known that it was originally used by WW... all he knew was that BW were the ones inquiring about it... and maybe the person's name really was "Shaniqeua" or that could have been their alias...


----------



## MoeB424 (Oct 18, 2007)

naijaGal said:


> I know he says he named it after his mum, but the name Sulu is just not on. I read it and I think 'black'. I don't know why but I do. And it ain't flattering. I'll be sticking with the original MTG. The price seems a bit steep for a new product. I'd expect an introductory offer of say $7.



and how much is boundless tresses???


----------



## MoeB424 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok... I know i've been posting like crazy on this thread and this is my last one but I just want to say... Y'all will put something on your head that is made for horses with no questions asked but when the same company that made that horse ish comes out with something just for YOU... that's when you wanna be skeptical???


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 18, 2007)

GinaC said:


> Okay, everybody that ordered the Max Gro, let's get pictures and start keeping track of that growth!  Who's with me!?!  Mine has shipped, but it's not here yet! I'm going to use it the very day it shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> Gina



Your month is almost up. We want our progress report promptly.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 18, 2007)

MoeB424 said:


> Ok... I know i've been posting like crazy on this thread and this is my last one but I just want to say... Y'all will put something on your head that is made for horses with no questions asked but when the same company that made that horse ish comes out with something just for YOU... that's when you wanna be skeptical???



Too funny


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 18, 2007)

MoeB424 said:


> Ok... I know i've been posting like crazy on this thread and this is my last one but I just want to say... Y'all will put something on your head that is made for horses with no questions asked but when the same company that made that horse ish comes out with something just for YOU... that's when you wanna be skeptical???



That's a damn good point. My only request is that it not STANK!!!


----------



## Ladyhenri (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump

Is anyone getting results from using this?


----------

